# My old school look tornado red turbo



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

I present to you my beetle, I will admit the the photo shop thread did inspire me to go for it and I am pleasently surprised with the results. These picture are without the super sport springs and tint that go on this week but I couldn't wait anymore to show it off.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Tell us about all about the Rack, looks good


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

walery said:


> I present to you my beetle, I will admit the the photo shop thread did inspire me to go for it and I am pleasently surprised with the results. These picture are without the super sport springs and tint that go on this week but I couldn't wait anymore to show it off.


SWEET!!!


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

The rack was made for me by a local offroad rack and bumper guy. I told him what i wanted and he came up with this, when i first saw it I wasn't sure it would fit right but once we got it on it was perfect.

I decided to go with black for the metal and cherry for the wood because there is way more black on the car than chrome. It's mounted into the roof close to the edges, not sure how much weight it can really take but it is definately not just decorative.

All in all the rack turned out sweet I think and the car gets plenty of looks, which lets be honest is really the point for me I'm from the northwest and I had a subaru before, which around here is probably 1 in 4 so i wanted something that looks totally different. I'll get some close ups of the rack when i take the pictures in a couple days after it's lowered and tinted.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

is that vinyl or paint? i too plan to do something similar to this to my wifes reflex silver. not sure what to think about the rack though...i imagined something a lot lower profile for ours. how is yours mounted?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely a unique look that stands out. Kudos.

Bill


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

walery said:


> The rack was made for me by a local offroad rack and bumper guy. I told him what i wanted and he came up with this, when i first saw it I wasn't sure it would fit right but once we got it on it was perfect.
> 
> I decided to go with black for the metal and cherry for the wood because there is way more black on the car than chrome. It's mounted into the roof close to the edges, not sure how much weight it can really take but it is definately not just decorative.
> 
> All in all the rack turned out sweet I think and the car gets plenty of looks, which lets be honest is really the point for me I'm from the northwest and I had a subaru before, which around here is probably 1 in 4 so i wanted something that looks totally different. I'll get some close ups of the rack when i take the pictures in a couple days after it's lowered and tinted.


Rack: If you could share how it attatches to the car? close up pics. price range?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> Rack: If you could share how it attatches to the car? close up pics. price range?


from the looks of it, it seems to be bolted directly to the roof....not sure how i feel about that. i think we are going to be limited as to how we can attach a roof rack to our cars due to the frameless doors and seamless roof line. I have to get our bag setup built first so I can get my wifes beetle on the ground, then I will figure out a decent roof rack.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

This kind is the one I would like to have adapted to 2012 Bug
Vintage Beetle Rack


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: still to this day trying to figure out how the heck to mount a roof rack


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting. I like the roof rack


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

POUNDxSAND said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: still to this day trying to figure out how the heck to mount a roof rack


If it's anything like my old New Beetle there's a strip of metal in the rain gutter on the roof that you remove. The clips/mountings for the rack go in channel and then expand to lock into the channel. I'm not sure how Beetle roofs are set up though.


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry all been busy the last few days, just got a bit of waiting time during work so I figured I would try to answer the questions. 

The beetles as you know have laser welded roofs so there aren't tradional rain gutters on the cars. I had the Guy who made the rack make it as wide as possible while still being mountable entirely on the roof. I have 2 pictures, the first is where it is mounted on the rear of the roof and the second is the front. The rack is fastened wit lock nuts under the roof and standard machine thread screws. According to the manual there is some sort of mounting spot for a rack but it is one the sides of the roof instead of on top.



















And one of the car with the new 20% tint.


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Finally got a set of the heritage wheels, it brings the whole car together, now just have to try and sell the twisters so i can buy some white walls.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Nicely Done, Looks great with Heritage wheels


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks GREAT lowered with the heritage wheels!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## myke1585 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm in the market for twister rims for my beetle. Send me a pm if you still want to sell. :wave:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Walery, 

I like what you've done. Are the sides white or off-white? Also, I think it would tie-in a bit more if you had the trim molding piece w/chrome, just above the rockers painted red to match your car. 

What suspension did you go with and how much did it lower? I too am planning on the lowering and white-walls...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't say I like the white on the side, but definitely digging the roof rack.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the white on the side, but when I get around to doing mine, I want it to look more like this green one that was at SEMA, where the white doesn't actually touch the fenders and has the rounded edges, and also the handle is white too so it doesn't stick out. I also want the roof rack it has:

http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums...each-BattleCruiser/Beach-BattleCruiser008.jpg


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> I like the white on the side, but when I get around to doing mine, I want it to look more like this green one that was at SEMA, where the white doesn't actually touch the fenders and has the rounded edges, and also the handle is white too so it doesn't stick out. I also want the roof rack it has:
> 
> http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums...each-BattleCruiser/Beach-BattleCruiser008.jpg


vdub, 

I first thought that one was a sort-of olive drab kind of military looking style green, but it appeared more grey when I saw it in other photos:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

...maybe it is green, a bit hard to tell in that lighting. I believe I saw it in a few other shots where it appeared more grey though.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Either way, I love the white sides on that one. :thumbup:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea don't think drilling holes in your roof is a bright idea.


----------



## focusownerskid (Apr 6, 2001)

I am in love with this car.

The Heritage wheels were a needed addition and they look so proper.

Well done.

- Drew


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea don't think drilling holes in your roof is a bright idea.


Not sure exactly how this one is attached but likely bolted...


----------



## focusownerskid (Apr 6, 2001)

I am in love with this car.

The Heritage wheels were a needed addition and they look so proper.

Well done.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)




----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> Not sure exactly how this one is attached but likely bolted...


I have been thinking about these. They have video's of the testing on these, and they seem pretty legit. Also they have been using these for camera rigs on for years. So if they are safe enough to put them on $100,000.00+ cars. With nice expensive camera equipment. Then it should be perfect for the job. Just have been spending my money on other things keeping me from focusing on this project idea.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

You have vision of what you want your car to look like and you are definitely committed, not p***y footing around. Drilling the roof for the rack, a permanent thing, but if you are going for the look and like the rack installed all the time, then you went for it and no doubt it is attached. And the whole look is on target. i noticed your door handles are still red, that is fine, the green vw they made them white, at least you can compare them.

Nice job, love the white, the tint the wheels, the stance and the rack.

PS Keep the tips shiny


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Old school


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Old school


Either someone broke an axle or that car needs a camber adjustment!!!


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

the beet said:


> Either someone broke an axle or that car needs a camber adjustment!!!


 Gotta love swing arm trans-axles, only way to reduce the camber on one of those is to raise the transmission! 

Not sure if I would drill into my roof for a rack, but to each his own. Give's a unique look for sure!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Best way to attach an old school looking roof rack if you ask me. looks very similar to an actual one. Now we no longer have this car but we will be attaching the rack the same way to our turbo.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Old school


 stay tuned...our new turbo will be running the old school beetle negative camber really soon  
for show season of course. 

-wes


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Now we no longer have this car but we will be attaching the rack the same way to our turbo.


 Wes, 

Say it ain't so! I loved that Bug. You did a great job on it. Thought it was the Wife's anyway.  
Do you know if the new owner is a member of the forum?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Wes,
> 
> Say it ain't so! I loved that Bug. You did a great job on it. Thought it was the Wife's anyway.
> Do you know if the new owner is a member of the forum?


 I'm sure that car went to auction. Most dealerships don't keep modified cars to resale because of liabilities. I took all the air rode parts off of it and traded it in on a 2012 turbo for my wife. We will be bagging the new turbo as soon as a couple parts I have ordered come in. No more two tone though 
Full vinyl wrap with some other goodies. Still retro themed also.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I'm sure that car went to auction. Most dealerships don't keep modified cars to resale because of liabilities. I took all the air rode parts off of it and traded it in on a 2012 turbo for my wife. We will be bagging the new turbo as soon as a couple parts I have ordered come in. No more two tone though
> Full vinyl wrap with some other goodies. Still retro themed also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone happen to know if you wrap the door handles white too along with the sides, does it effect the keyless entry at all?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Anyone happen to know if you wrap the door handles white too along with the sides, does it effect the keyless entry at all?


 our door handles were wrapped on our last beetle...everything worked as normal.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> our door handles were wrapped on our last beetle...everything worked as normal.


 Awesome, thanks!


----------

